# Here's my birdie Mallorn



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I finally had time to find pictures, so here they are! The first one is when Mally was a baby, a few weeks after I got her: 









This is what she looks like now! You can see the opaline markings and her violent shade of turquoise


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww such a pretty little opaline girl!:loveeyes:

Btw, is she standing on the net of a ping pong table in the 2nd photo?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Jedikeet said:


> Aww such a pretty little opaline girl!:loveeyes:
> 
> Btw, is she standing on the net of a ping pong table in the 2nd photo?


Yes, she is  We were playing ping pong that day while she was out and she decided that could make a good perch!  
Thank you so much, she is truly


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your Mallorn is a cutie and she has grown beautifully! Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

What a very pretty girl....:loveeyes:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you! She's quite the drama queen


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Mallorn is a beautiful little girl and looks as if she expects to have everyone tell her so on a regular basis! 

Thanks for sharing her pictures with us.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *Mallorn is a beautiful little girl and looks as if she expects to have everyone tell her so on a regular basis!
> 
> Thanks for sharing her pictures with us.*


Thank you  She definitely loves attention! Ill take her to my desk when I do homework and if I look at the computer for too long she will chirp loudly and sit in the middle of my keyboard


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Mallorn is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing your wonderful photos. More, please.


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

She is a VERY pretty girl...


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

She is a stunning little lady


----------



## AudreyMcDonough (Jan 3, 2015)

Couldn't you just have one of all of them?? What a beauty!


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Her and my rainbow rob can make beautiful babies together lol


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They definitely would :loveeyes:


----------

